# Westside Breakers/FCLA Merge to Become LA Breakers FC!



## justacoach (Apr 19, 2018)

*


FC Los Angeles and Westside Breakers Soccer Club Announce Merger and launch Los Angeles Breakers FC*​
*FC Los Angeles, CA. *– The youth club soccer scene in the Los Angeles area has taken an exciting new course as two of the biggest clubs in the Westside of LA have merged forces. The new club, named Los Angeles Breakers FC will field over 45 boys and girls teams, representing all age groups from birth years 2010 through 2000, servicing players and families with top class training facilities in Santa Monica, West LA, Pacific Palisades and Brentwood. 

The merger combines the resources of 2 of the biggest and most successful clubs in the Westside of LA. The combined coaching, player and facility resources will provide players with an elite training and playing environment which will clearly define a path for success in youth soccer.

_To read the full press release, please click here:  http://labreakersfc.com/_files/PressRelease.pdf_


----------



## Overlap (Apr 20, 2018)

(look at the success of their teams & college placement in the last 4 years) - larger dysfunctional mediocracy, now with a boys side....


----------



## jrcaesar (Apr 21, 2018)

A three-page press release and four people quoted! No wonder there was an exclamation point in the thread title!


----------



## Overlap (Apr 23, 2018)

jrcaesar said:


> A three-page press release and four people quoted! No wonder there was an exclamation point in the thread title!


For parents that don't have time to do their own research! Maybe if they put one of these (!) at the end of their team names, it would make them better!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2018)

And now having ECNL status.  Big move!


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 27, 2018)

Overlap said:


> For parents that don't have time to do their own research! Maybe if they put one of these (!) at the end of their team names, it would make them better!


Overlap, did you guys get outmaneuvered?  I think that had you guys applied, you may have had a better shot.  But who would have thought ECNL would overlook the obvious RSC and Eagles and go with a lesser track record so no way to predict it.  Having said that, I do think this will be a good move for ECNL in the immediate and more so in the long term.  Was this discussed when you guys were negotiating (if these were the clubs involved) a three way merger?


----------



## Justafan (Apr 27, 2018)

Did FCLA have girls teams?


----------



## tylerdurden (Apr 29, 2018)

Justafan said:


> Did FCLA have girls teams?


No, just boys teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 30, 2018)

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/three-more-clubs-join-girls-ecnl-for-2018-2019-season/


----------



## Overlap (Apr 30, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Overlap, did you guys get outmaneuvered?  I think that had you guys applied, you may have had a better shot.  But who would have thought ECNL would overlook the obvious RSC and Eagles and go with a lesser track record so no way to predict it.  Having said that, I do think this will be a good move for ECNL in the immediate and more so in the long term.  Was this discussed when you guys were negotiating (if these were the clubs involved) a three way merger?


I wouldn't say outmaneuvered, they just got it. Maybe they wrote a better application?  No idea, I just don't see how they ride the coat tails of a 31 year old player or use the placement of player's from more than 5 years ago but, what do I know. I would guess the over looking of RSC & Eagles may have to do with they have DA? No idea there either, I do think that last part is a very interesting question, it would make much more sense if all 3 were taken into consideration if they were all 3 were used in the application process. The bottom line is, they'll need to prove they belong there and if you look at the teams in their current state, I'd love to know which teams will be ECNL  Hey, best of luck to them, we'll keep doing what we do best, teaching good soccer and placing kids in college....I think we're up to 54-55 in just the last 2 years and some pretty terrific schools too!


----------



## CaliSoccer (Apr 30, 2018)

Best of
Luck.


----------

